# Anyone else stuck in a small town?



## DistraughtOwl

My parents seem very content with staying in this ****hole. They say it's cheaper and they can "make money" off of living here. But why? Why live in nowhere land. Especially after my mother graduated with her nursing degree and will actually have some money. We don't even have a proper mall here. 
There's literally nothing for me here. I guess my parents just want to wither away in some nobody town lost and forgotten. I don't want that to be me!

At least in the city I feel like there are places to go to meet more interesting people. Being stuck in the country with nothing to do or nowhere to go is terrible for improving SA. I want to live closer to the city so I could go to anime conventions and concerts to meet more like minded individuals. 

I don't have anything in common with these people. I live in a different world than they do. These are your average texas hick town folk. I don't care if you want to call me shallow but none of the girls here are attractive. All of the men are ordinary and boring. I don't WANT to be friends with these people. I try to tell my parents how severe my depression is and they don't care. 

They are going to do what they want I guess. If I commit suicide or something that won't matter. They come first. I need some work experience and need to get the hell out of here asap! Then again I couldn't get through college and I don't think I'll have a lot of job options going forward. I see death in my fortune ball.

I refuse to be like everyone else! If that means that I must die then so be it!


----------



## Chasingclouds

I would trade living situations with you in an instant. I hate people and the last place I want to live is near the city, living in the country would do wonders for my SA to be honest.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

Chasingclouds said:


> I would trade living situations with you in an instant. I hate people and the last place I want to live is near the city, living in the country would do wonders for my SA to be honest.


Would you like to trade hell's with me? Trust me I felt the same when I first moved here. after 4-5 years you'll lose your mind and your anxiety will be at an all time high. That's how long I've been trapped here with no way out. I've lived mostly in my room all that time. Tried going to college once but couldn't get through it due to depression. I'm probably just lazy to my parents though. They have no idea that I'm becoming increasingly suicidal. Or they know and don't care.


----------



## Grog

Move to the city .


----------



## DistraughtOwl

Grog said:


> Move to the city .


I don't have any money or skills.


----------



## Grog

So what are you doing about that ?


----------



## DistraughtOwl

Grog said:


> So what are you doing about that ?


Complaining to you guys about it.


----------



## Jammer25

I've lived in the Bay Area all my life, and I feel like I know nothing that a local should know. Best spots to eat, go out, etc.

I lived a protected childhood due to my parents, which conditioned me to be a homebody as I grew into an adult. So I'm in this weird situation of being a native without the life experience.

I've had sporadic thoughts of moving away to find a new life, but I do not have the means to make that happen right now. I don't think I'd want to live a more rural life, been thinking of moving to another metro area somewhere out of state. Maybe if I save up and see where I'm at in a few years.


----------



## Imbored21

i live on the beach. You jelly bro??


----------



## TenYears

I grew up in a town of 9,000 people an hour west of Houston.


You will get over it. You will overcome lmao. Just hang on.


You will eventually move away, and, if you're like me you will never look back.


Stay strong, man.


----------



## hyacinth girl

I didn't like where I grew up either so I moved. It doesn't have to be harder than that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Try to find a job, save up for a while and move to the city. Roommates are a good way to start with a cheaper rent.


----------



## Valiant Scout

I live in a town with roughly 700-800 people, the people in my town are complete ****. The town is positioned on a valley, which isn't bad, it doesn't take long to get up a bigger sized hill or a mountain to have an incredible view of the area, but the people here are absolutely horrible. There are only a few good and decent people, but even the majority of those decent people are hooked on some kind of drug, those people were just lead down the wrong path, so I try not to get too close to them.


----------



## chessman6500

I live in a small town also, and its like we are living in the 1980s!!!! There are hardly any open stores, and its taking them forever to build the new shopping center here, it already took them 10 years to start because a store in my area had to file a lawsuit for no apparent reason.

All of the girls here are pretty much taken, and everyone else has already found their friends. I do have one friend who lives in my town, thats it. So other than school and work, I generally have very little to do.


----------



## Fangirl96

Story of my frickin life. I live in village of like 100 people, almost an hour from the nearest town which has a around 30K people (i dont understand how its that "many" since i constantly see the same people). I live atleast 5 hours from the nearest big town. I want nothing more than to get away from this place. It's not healthy for my anxiety to live this isolated. I honestly think that it could kind of cure my anxiety a bit if i lived somewhere where you know, there's was actually people outside my house. Somewhere where it wouldn't take 3 hours of your day to go to a shop to buy a frickin chocolate bar. I don't want to end up like the people here. Move in with your partner when you're 18, get married, pop out 2 kids, and be miserable for the rest of your life. I want more. I refuse to accept that. 
I don't even have a lot of things holding me back. Except money and my mom. I can't leave my mom. And that's why i will stay here and be miserable. Parents sacrifise their happiness for the children, so i guess i'll just sacrifise mine for my mom.


----------



## Robleye

My town isn't super small but damn, almost everyone around here is "country" which I don't relate at all with.


----------



## Lshcat

DistraughtOwl said:


> Would you like to trade hell's with me? Trust me I felt the same when I first moved here. after 4-5 years you'll lose your mind and your anxiety will be at an all time high. That's how long I've been trapped here with no way out. I've lived mostly in my room all that time. Tried going to college once but couldn't get through it due to depression. I'm probably just lazy to my parents though. They have no idea that I'm becoming increasingly suicidal. Or they know and don't care.


I have no words, I know this is an old post but I hope by now you've pulled your ADULT self together. Age 23, complaining about your parents not caring about you, that you spend your time in THEIR house's bedroom, that they won't MOVE to help YOU? Are you freakin' kidding me? They can live where ever the F they want to. And so can you. Go seek a counselor, many free options out there. Or a doctor. Or just move. Get a job. That's how it works. You're online bashing your parents and laying some "poor me" guilt trip out in the universe. Want a life change? Then change it. It's just that simple. And then thank your parents for putting up with you laying around doing nothing with your life and sponging off of them for so long. Truly suicidal people don't claim others probably "know and don't care" that they're suicidal. That's what people seeking attention say. Hope you've turned it around by now.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

Lshcat said:


> I have no words, I know this is an old post but I hope by now you've pulled your ADULT self together. Age 23, complaining about your parents not caring about you, that you spend your time in THEIR house's bedroom, that they won't MOVE to help YOU? Are you freakin' kidding me? They can live where ever the F they want to. And so can you. Go seek a counselor, many free options out there. Or a doctor. Or just move. Get a job. That's how it works. You're online bashing your parents and laying some "poor me" guilt trip out in the universe. Want a life change? Then change it. It's just that simple. And then thank your parents for putting up with you laying around doing nothing with your life and sponging off of them for so long.


Well first of all mother****er I wasn't 23 years old when I made that post. I've made some strides in my life since then but I'm just now getting off my feet a little bit. I didn't expect my parents to move for me but I was in a bad spot with few job opportunities in a place I didn't grow up. I moved and switched schools a lot growing up and it ****ed my development. There's this thing called "nurture". And you can only bootstrap yourself out of a hole so deep.

I'm also just now getting my drivers experience so I can try and get my license and find another job. (I did have a job working with my dad off and on the last few years) I bought a beater with my own hard earned money and I've been driving that around. So It's not like I haven't tried. And for the times I was lounging around all day it wasn't because I wanted to believe me.

I admit to not trying hard enough in college but algebra was kicking my *** and I was too afraid to ask for a tutor (anxiety). But because I switched so many schools I ended up dropping out and just getting my G.E.D. So I was a little behind everyone else but I tried to get through it.

Believe me I understand damn well that my parents are well within their right to kick me off to the street and I'm lucky that it hasn't come to that. I appreciate what they've done for me and I'm not blaming them. I just wasn't put in a very good position to succeed. But I haven't given up. Understand that I'm getting there it's just not coming to me as quickly as I'd like it to.



Lshcat said:


> Truly suicidal people don't claim others probably "know and don't care" that they're suicidal. That's what people seeking attention say.


You're kidding right? People commit suicide for many reasons. Could be that they feel like a burden to those around them. Or maybe they feel neglected in some way. suicide can also be "attention seeking" Maybe they felt ignored for too long? Anyway this is a touchy subject but I really suggest you research a little bit. Your harsh words could bring someone over the edge.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't particularly like living in populated areas at all. I'd honestly rather live in a rural area where you can take a chair outside and sit there for as long as you want without people staring at you and acting like you're weird. I went outside for a walk here once out back around the pond. I got around it once before I acquired an audience in this old lady who started following me and asking me who I was and where I lived. Apparently, no one does that here (walks around for no reason).


----------



## DistraughtOwl

@Lshcat

And now looking back at my old post my mother did come around to my point of view a little bit. She's since divorced my father and moved in with her new partner. I'm living with her a little while longer while I get off my feet. There are better opportunities for me here and I'm already seeing improvement in both my life and my anxiety.

And lol @ 2015 me. Can't want to laugh at 2017 me.


----------



## sad1231234

You are the only person who can change your life. Life is unfair, but trust me you are in control of your life. It is just up to you to decide whether or not you will let anything stop you from living the life that you want to live.


----------



## railcar82594

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't particularly like living in populated areas at all. I'd honestly rather live in a rural area where you can take a chair outside and sit there for as long as you want without people staring at you and acting like you're weird. I went outside for a walk here once out back around the pond. I got around it once before I acquired an audience in this old lady who started following me and asking me who I was and where I lived. Apparently, no one does that here (walks around for no reason).


I know what you mean. I once lived in a populated area in SoCal. And I couldn't even freaking relax standing out on the balcony ledge of my apartment without some other people walking by staring at me. I'd go to the beach alone staying in my car, and then some family parks in front of me and their kids and parents start staring at me. I used to ride a bike years ago before it got stolen , again, like my 3rd bike before I gave it up. You can't seem to enjoy riding a bike alone because of being seen like a loser by passerby's.



DistraughtOwl said:


> @*Lshcat*
> 
> And now looking back at my old post my mother did come around to my point of view a little bit. She's since divorced my father and moved in with her new partner. I'm living with her a little while longer while I get off my feet. There are better opportunities for me here and I'm already seeing improvement in both my life and my anxiety.
> 
> And lol @ 2015 me. Can't want to laugh at 2017 me.


Good for you for fighting it out and working on it and agree about crappy towns. I live in a ****hole town now too. Well, it's not that small, but it's another mexicanized town where the malls have become flea markets. Heck I remember decades ago when the mall used to be posh here. Just more homeless bums on the streets every year, bums accosting for change in the parking lots, sometimes in their cars moving around locations to ditch the collectors.


----------

